# He ain't no average Joe!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sold Jitzy a few smokes so he sends me his payment along with a 12pack of great smokes! Joe knew I was looking to try a ITC split decision and a Cabaiguan maduro so he sends 6 ITC splits(2 of each type) and 2 Cabaiguan maddies. Can't wait to try these beauties. Also included a Winston Churchill No.10, Carlos Torano Tribute, Gurkha Platinum tubo, and a "very special" H. Upmann that I know is very dear to Joe. I appreciate your generosity my friend. Thank you*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice jitz. Your a good Bolt.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

enjoy them brother


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice payment :lol:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one hell of a hit!! WTG Jitzy. Those Cabbi Maddie's looks soooo tasty :dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Verry nice Jitzy!! Awesome smokes you put in!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet Rosey O'Grady...when I grow up and kno what the hell I'm doing, I wanna just like you guyz!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Way to go Jitzy!!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Looking smokes..


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Very Nice


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice job joe....that is one fine bomb


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!! I was looking to get those ITC's...post a review after you burn one. Thx!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice Jitzy. Great smokes


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Way to go, Joe!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice bonus. WTG Joe.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice lookin' pack right there!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

You know Joe!!!way to go Joe that was a great send out!!!!Nice pick up David!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Outrageous-

Joe gave you a haircut with those poles


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

That's just how Joe rolls......Top shelf all the time......Great Hit


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent selection Jitzy!!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I have smoked the quad wrapped split decision. It was good, and you could taste the individual wrappers when smoked. The jury still out on the double.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Great job Joe, and you couldn't have hit a bettter target.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice -some tastie stuff there


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice one Jitzy


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice dude


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Joe


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Jitzy!!! Great hit from a great BOTL!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

